# Post deleted



## nistley (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi, I made a comment on this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/285682-altius-guitars-chris-letchford-3.html

It looks like my comment got deleted. Could anyone be so kind as to explain to me why that might be?


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 6, 2015)

Best bet is to pm a mod instead of making a thread. It could be construed as a "challenge thread" and get you banned dude.


----------

